# Sex is not complete ...



## HSNE (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi , 

I have been married for about 5 months , and we didn't make love untill we got married . 

The problem is , my wife , she won't let me touch her belly going down to her vagina , she even doesn't like me performing oral to her , she said the reason that she feel so ticklish at those areas.

I know this seems simple thing and i'm embarrassed to mention it , but it really annoys me .

any advise to get rid of that tickle feeling ?

She is 23 and i'm on my 25 .

thanks


----------



## mrsmanhatten (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm not sure if you could get rid of the feeling but I've noticed that I'm less ticklish the more turned on I am. So maybe try to do it later on in the foreplay. Also, if you do it less soft on her stomach and in those areas? A feathers touch tickles more than a strong hand. And, lastly she may be saying it tickles and that is not the truth.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

If your giving her oral, rather then put you hands on her stomach, put them under her butt and squeeze a little.


----------



## HSNE (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you guys for the responses .

Actually she feel ticklish everywhere from her belly to her vag , even when i try to do oral to her she said your tounge tickles me alot i can stand only your penis on it . 
And if she dosent said the truth , why whould she lie about that ?
Thanks again 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

My husband is super ticklish. I have to touch him very firmly, no light feather touches. I have two ticklish spots myself, one around my belly button and the other my lower back. We just learned to stay away from those spots unless we are trying to torture each other. No big deal for us.


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

I would agree with previous replies, use a firmer touch and avoid some things or areas. Some women prefer touch to oral. Her sensitivity will probably change over time. If she like massages in general do that some.


----------



## CaliRN (Jan 2, 2010)

That what happens when you wait, u find things out.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

The suggestions of a firmer touch and not touching those places until she is highly aroused are good ones. Or if possible as suggested, try to avoid touching those spots. If your wife is always preoccupied with whether she will be touched on her ticklish places she may tense up and lose any pleasure. 

My wife is extremely ticklish and I've used all these methods. A counter intuitive thing my wife and I have done is bondage. When she is tied down she has no choice but to endure any touches (including me giving her oral) that tickle. Because she just naturally yells stop! if she feels tickled, we have a special "safe word" she will use if it is just too much for her to handle. That way she can say no! or stop! and I know she does not mean it. 
The interesting thing for us is that though it still tickles her, when she is tied down, she has a much more intense and ultimately pleasurable climax. So much so that now she mentions it when I haven't tickled her and asks me to tickle her even though it still drives her crazy. It now also turns her on. I doubt this works with everyone who is ticklish. 
Good luck.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

This is a prime example of why couples should know if they are sexually compatible BEFORE they marry.

A husband 'complaining' on TAM about a sexual issue with his wife after 5, yes, FIVE months of marriage is very sad.

Even my wife and I were bonking like frenzied rabbits five months into marriage!


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Don't "touch." Push. Use a bit of force to push her skin around the stomach area "up." This will both help to distract from any sort of ticklish feeling while allowing you to focus on the area that needs focusing on.

As others have said, be firm. Maybe not just in physical force but tone as well. It might also help to make sure the room is warm enough, so you don't have skin that's become sensitized and "touchy" due to cold. And of course your own hands should be warm as well. 

Just ideas, no guarantee of success, but worth trying I'd think. Good luck-


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

HSNE said:


> Thank you guys for the responses .
> 
> Actually she feel ticklish everywhere from her belly to her vag , even when i try to do oral to her she said your tounge tickles me alot i can stand only your penis on it .
> *And if she dosent said the truth , why whould she lie about that ?*
> ...


She might be self-conscious and nervous. She might worry that she doesn't smell nice for oral. If she's inexperienced, she might be slightly afraid and jumpy when you touch her near her vagina. She might not like the way you touch her or the way you give oral and doesn't want to hurt your feelings by telling you. She might have learned growing-up that her vagina is dirty or maybe she learned that only bad girls let boys touch them there and still internalizes some of those messages. If she's religious, some of her religious beliefs might have her thinking that oral sex is wrong.

Instead of trying to explain WHY she feels any those things, she might tell you it's ticklish because it's easier than talking about it.

How is your communication with each other? Do you tell each other intimate things about yourself that might make you feel vulnerable, or are you still working on that? Is it easy for you to talk about sex? If you both feel safe enough with each other to talk openly, then it's more likely that she's really just ticklish than lying.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

My wife is so ticklish, her reaction to any touch she isn't ready for is to strike, as in punch. I had to stop messing with her because I got whacked hard a few times


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Try a hot tub or in the bath or shower.
Maybe that will help disperse the sensation.
Good clean fun!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

It takes a long time for most women to feel completely at ease with cunnilingus. I suspect, like NoraJane said, she's more nervous than ticklish.

Just let her giggle, in fact turn it into a game. It's okay if she giggles, sex is FUN!


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

We haven't tried this too many times but it may work if you have a fireplace. Try going for it in front of the fireplace, esp a gas log one. It really heats the skin quite well and that may eliminate the ticklish feeling. Hard touch versus light touch also works well.


----------

